# Gía máy ảnh Sony A7R Mark IV?



## thuhien (19 Tháng năm 2021)

Sony A7R Mark IV sở hữu ảm biến BSI-CMOS FullFrame - Thiết kế đặc trưng độc quyền thế hệ mới của Sony, tiếp bước thế hệ đầu tiên ra mắt từ 2015.



*Cảm biến hình ảnh*

Cảm biến 35mm 61 triệu pixel của Máy ảnh Sony A7R Mark IV là cảm biến đầu tiên trên thế giới, được Sony cho biết mang lại ‘chất lượng định dạng trung bình’ trong buổi phát trực tiếp thông báo của mình.

Cảm biến là thế hệ mới và được chiếu sáng ở mặt sau, và nó cung cấp dải động 15 stop. Ngoài hình ảnh 61 megapixel, máy ảnh cũng có thể tạo ra hình ảnh với 26 triệu điểm ảnh ở chế độ cắt APS-C.

Hơn nữa, chế độ chụp đa điểm Pixel Shift được cải tiến của nó có thể tạo ra hình ảnh ở độ phân giải 240 megapixel. Nó thực hiện điều này bằng cách chụp dữ liệu trị giá 960 megapixel từ 16 hình ảnh, sau đó nó sẽ kết hợp với nhau bằng phần mềm Imaging Edge của Sony.









*Tốc độ chụp*

Nhờ bộ xử lý Bionz X mới, A7R IV giữ được tốc độ chụp liên tục như Mark III có độ phân giải thấp hơn: 10 khung hình/giây. Bộ đệm chứa tới 68 ảnh JPEG siêu mịn. Như mong đợi, có một số độ trễ khi các tệp tải vào thẻ, nhưng tốc độ này vẫn nhanh hợp lý khi xem xét lượng dữ liệu đang được xử lý.

*Tự động lấy nét*

Sony A7R Mark IV cũng có hệ thống lấy nét tự động thế hệ mới nhất, với 567 điểm nhận diện theo pha và 425 điểm nhận diện tương phản bao phủ 74% diện tích hình ảnh.

Mẫu *Máy ảnh Sony* này cũng có AF theo mắt theo thời gian thực và theo dõi thời gian thực mới nhất, các tính năng sử dụng trí tuệ nhân tạo để xác định và theo dõi đối tượng. Lần đầu tiên, tính năng lấy nét tự động theo mắt theo thời gian thực cũng có sẵn trong chế độ quay phim.







*Ổn định hình ảnh*

Giống như các máy ảnh Sony A7R Mark II và III trước đây, A7R IV được trang bị tính năng ổn định hình ảnh trong thân máy. Hệ thống SteadyShot 5 trục hứa hẹn có khả năng ổn định hình ảnh lên đến 5,5 điểm dừng. Ngoài việc ổn định khi chụp ảnh, IBIS cũng ổn định chế độ xem thời gian thực trên màn hình và qua khung ngắm điện tử, điều này đặc biệt hữu ích khi tạo khung hình ảnh trong khi sử dụng ống kính tele.

*Video

Sony A7R Mark IV* có thể quay video 4K bằng toàn bộ chiều rộng của cảm biến để chụp. Ngoài ra, lần đầu tiên Sony đã bao gồm Eye AF thời gian thực cho phim – lần đầu tiên để quay video.

Các thông số kỹ thuật video khác của Sony A7R IV bao gồm chế độ S-Log3 để chụp dải động 14 stop rộng và chế độ Hybrid Log-Gamma.

*Dung lượng pin*

Xét về thời lượng pin, Máy Ảnh Chuyên Nghiệp Sony A7R IV hứa hẹn có đến 670 ảnh tĩnh trong một lần sạc khi sử dụng màn hình phía sau và 530 ảnh khi sử dụng kính ngắm điện tử. Đối với video, A7R IV được đánh giá là có thể quay liên tục 170 phút khi sử dụng màn hình. Khi cần thêm thời lượng pin, bạn có thể gắn tay cầm dọc VG-C4EM mới, giữ một cặp pin NP-FZ100 tăng gần gấp đôi thời lượng pin hoặc sạc máy ảnh bằng pin di động qua USB Type-C và Multi / Micro USB các đầu nối.






*Kết nối*

Máy ảnh này có Wi-Fi tích hợp (với NFC), hiện hỗ trợ băng tần 2,4 GHz và 5 GHz, phiên bản Bluetooth 4.1 (băng tần 2,4 GHz) và tùy chọn chia sẻ kết nối không dây mới. A7R IV cũng hỗ trợ điều khiển từ xa không dây mới, RMT-P1BT, qua Bluetooth.

*Thiết kế thân máy*

Trên thân máy Máy Ảnh Chuyên Nghiệp Sony A7R Mark IV là hai khe cắm thẻ UHS-II và điều khiển lấy nét tinh tế để giúp tăng năng suất. Ngoài ra còn có một công cụ tìm kiếm Tru-finder UXGA OLED 5,76 triệu điểm.

Sony cho biết họ đã cải thiện khả năng cầm nắm của A7 Mark IV, đồng thời nâng cao khả năng chống bụi và chống ẩm, cũng như khung máy kín.

Nguồn: https:/kpnet.vn/sony-a7r-mark-iv-chinh-la-chiec-may-anh-ban-dang-tim-kiem.html


----------

